#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Polyarthritis >

## e.ka

ich leide seit mehreren Jahren an einer nicht näher klassifizierten Polyartritis (M13.GG). Ich habe schon die verschiedesten Medikamente ausprobiert aber außer Cortison hat bisher nichts geholfen. Ich nehme zur zeit 15mg Cortison. Mit der Artirtis komme ich trotz Schmerzen einigermaßen zurecht, was das größere Problem ist, ist diese lähmende Müdigkeit, es ist ungefähr so als hätte man 3 Tage nicht geschlafen. Dadurch nehme ich meine Umgebung nicht mehr richtig wahr, bin wie benebelt, lustlos, habe keine Lust zu reden. außerdem habe ich fast immer, vor allem aber bei höheren Temperaturen einen knallroten Kopf und unter den Augen ist die Haut auch ganz rot und heiß. Was auch sehr auffallend ist, ich komme zu Hause mit Müh und Not zurecht doch sobald ich Autofahre, einkaufen geh oder andere Tätigkeiten ausübe, wir es mit der Benommenheit noch schlimmer. Und trotz dieser immer andauernder Müdigkeit kann ich nachts kaum schlafen. Ich wache am nächsten morgen genauso müde auf wie ich ins Bett gehe. Ich bin verheiratet, habe 5 Kinder und weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter. Ich hoffe nun Sie können mir einen Rat und Hilfe geben, das schlimmste an dieser Krankheit ist meine immer bestehende Müdigkeit und ich wäre so Dankbar wenn ich mich wenigstens ein bisschen fitter fühlen würde.
Ich hoffe auf Rat und Hilfe und vielleicht ein Tip für ein Medikament das gegen diese Müdigkeit hilft. Im Vorraus allerbesten Dank.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo eka, 
schade dass es dir so schlecht geht. eine medikamentenempfehlung zu geben ist nicht erlaubt. aber mich würde mal interessieren,welche medikamente du schon hinter dir hast und wie deine bisherige behandlung aussah?

----------


## e.ka

Hallo Lucy, 
zur zeit nehme ich 15mg Cortison, 
                         20mg quensyl 2xtägl.,
                         Omeprazol 2xtägl.,
                         Cipralex 2xtägl. (gegen Depressionen),
                         Zopiclon 1xtägl. (gegen Schlaflosigkeit) 
bereits früher ausprobiert: Arava, Metex, Sulfasalazin 
gegen die Schmerzen: Tramadol, Ibuprofen, Valoron, Tilidin 
Ich war auch schon bei zig Ärzten aber keiner kann mir sagen warum ich unter dieser Müdigkeit leide. Ich stehe meistens erst um 12 uhr auf und könnte dann eine h später schon wieder hin liegen. Demnächst habe ich ein paar sehr wichtige termine, da muss ich morgens um 6 uhr aufstehen, ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich dass mit dieser Müdigkeit machen soll. Es sind Termine die sehr sehr wichtig sind und für meine Familie sehr von bedeutung sind, ich wäre über einen Rat  sehr Dankbar. Kennst du jemanden der mir vielleicht sagen könnte woher es kommen könnte (diese Müdigkeit) :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

Bist du denn bei nem Facharzt also nem Rheumatologen in Behandlung?  
Wie ich sehe haste ja an Schmerzmedis schon alles durch, das kenne ich auch alles selber.
Doch ich finde die Behandlung des Rheumas ist noch nicht ausgereizt.
Ich zitier mich mal selber aus einem anderen Thread:   

> nun, von vornherein zu sagen, dass Arava (Leflunomid) nicht gut ist, ist sicherlich etwas etwas vorschnell.
> Arava gilt ja wie andere DMARDs (Disease Modifying Ant-Rheumatic Drugs) als Grundlage einer Therapie, also als Basistherapie. Bei mir ist es eben Methotrexat. 
> Die Wirkung dieser Medis tritt erst nach längerer Einnahme ein. Das kann Wochen oder gar Monate dauern. Sie sollen das Fortschreiten der Krankheit verzögern und wirken der Gelenkzerstörung entgegen. 
> Bei akuten Entzündungen hilf eigtl nur Cortison. Gegen Schmerzen helfen NSAR (nicht-steroidale Anti-Rheumatika) wie Diclofenac oder Ibuprofen. 
> Sollte das allein nicht helfen, kommt die nächste Stufe, die sogenannten Biologicals. Diese hemmen bestimmte Botenstoffe, zum Bsp. den Tumornekrosefaktor (TNF)-alpha.(z.B. Enbrel)
> Der TNF provoziert Entzündungsreaktionen.  
> Es gibt auch noch andere Biologica (z.B. Rituximab) die bestimmte Zellen des Immunsystems inaktivieren oder eliminieren. 
> Und dann gibt es noch die letzte Stufe, Mittel, die das Interleukin-6 blockieren, ebenfalls ein Botenstoff. Z.B. Tocilizumab, dass ich jetzt bekomme, blockiert Andockstellen der Zelloberfläche, sodass das Entzündungssignal nicht mehr ins Zellinnere weitergegeben wird.

 Ach wieso bekommst du was gegen Schlaflosigkeit? *grübel* vll bist du davon müde?

----------


## wheelchairpower

Hi, 
gestern gab es eine Sendung in der ging es um Schlafstörungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob du bereits mal in einem Schlaflabor warst, denn dort kann man an deinem Schlaf so einiges erkennen. 
Rheuma kann die Ursache dafür sein, aber auch noch andere Dinge. Da du etwas gegen die Schlaflosigkeit einnimmst, kann es hier auch zu einer "Abhängigkeit" gekommen sein, so dass der Körper nicht mehr auf dieses Medikament reagiert. Schlafmittel sollen nicht länger als 4-6 Wochen eingenommen werden.

----------


## e.ka

> Bist du denn bei nem Facharzt also nem Rheumatologen in Behandlung?  
> Wie ich sehe haste ja an Schmerzmedis schon alles durch, das kenne ich auch alles selber.
> Doch ich finde die Behandlung des Rheumas ist noch nicht ausgereizt.
> Ich zitier mich mal selber aus einem anderen Thread:   
> Ach wieso bekommst du was gegen Schlaflosigkeit? *grübel* vll bist du davon müde?

 ja ich bin schon seit ein paar jahren beim rheumatologen in behandlung und der ist auch echt gut aber jetzt weiss er auch nicht mehr weiter.das mit dem schlafmittel ist paradox.ich könnte zwar den ganzen tag schlafen gehe ich aber ins bett liege ich erstmal 1-2std.wach,schlaf 2-3std.werd wieder wach usw.ich hab anfang dezember    den nächsten termin bei meinem reumathologen.werde ihn dann mal auf die biologicals ansprechen und hoffe das beste.machs gut bis bald.

----------


## e.ka

das schlafmittel hab ich jetzt vor einer woche etwa abgesetzt.bin jetzt wie gerädert wenn ich aufstehen muss.schlaf dann meistens nach einer std.im sessel oder auf dem stuhl ein.danke für deine antwort.

----------


## lucy230279

ich drück dir dolle die daumen und würde mich freuen, wenn du uns berichtest

----------


## e.ka

liebe lucy
hat jetzt fast 1,5 jahre gedauert bis ich dir geantwortet habe ganz schön lang,gell.leider hat sich eine krankheit
ziemlich verschlimmert.du hast damals so nett geschrieben und warst sehr freundlich da wollte ich jetzt doch
mal schauen ob du immer noch in diesem forum "unterwegs"bist.wie ich sehe ja. 
liebe grüße
ERWIN

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Erwin, 
klar bin ich noch da. Erzähl doch mal was für Medikamente du jetzt bekommst und wie es dir geht

----------


## e.ka

hallo lucy
also von den medikamenten her hat sich nicht groß was geändert.das einzige was wirklich hilft ist das cortison davon
nehme ich täglich 15mg.das ist natürlich auf dauer alles andere als gut.aber sobald ich weniger einnehme kommen die
schwellungen zurück.ich hab in der zwischenzeit auch noch ein paar andere medikamente bekommen aber leider alles
ohne erfolg.irgendwie würde ich damit schon klarkommen.das wirklich große problem ist diese lähmende müdigkeit von
der ich ja schon damals berichtet habe.das ist jetzt so schlimm geworden daß ich das bald nicht mehr packe.jetzt
wurde mir diagnostiziert daß ich CFS habe also das müdigkeitssyndrom.und durch die krankheiten kommen bzw.kamen
auch die finanziellen probleme,dann depressionen was ja auch kein wunder ist wie ich meine und und und.und weißt
du wenn ich allein wäre dann wäre das auch nochmal anderst aber ich habe familie und da habe ich auch meine
aufgaben zu erfüllen doch leider bin ich dazu immer weniger in der lage.da kommen dir oft gedanken das einem ganz anderst wird.jetzt würde mich natürlich brennend interessieren wie andere menschen die CFS haben damit umgehen.
liebe grüße
ERWIN

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Erwin,
ich bin auch Rheumatikerin und hab da so meine Erfahrungen. Du nimmst schon eine ordentliche Dosis Kortison, normalerweise sagt man, dass 7,5 mg die Grenze ist, bei höheren Dosen kann es auch ziemliche Nebenwirkungen haben, nicht nur dass man dicker wird und ein rundes Gesicht bekommt. 
Du hast schon Biologika angesprochen, die täten dir sicher auch ganz gut. Ich soll auf einen TNF-alpha-Blocker umgestellt werden. Was deine Müdigkeit betrifft, das kenne ich auch, das kommt sowohl vom Rheuma als auch von den Medikamenten, und das ist ganz normal, denn da fährt das Immunsystem auf Hochtouren und muss unterdrückt werden, das ist eine ernorme Leistung für den Körper. Bei mir ist zwar kein CFS diagnostiziert worden, aber ich leide unter ständiger Erschöpfung. Meinen Halbtagsjob bringe ich noch so hin, aber daheim lasse ich die Flügel hängen und schaffe nicht viel in Haus und Garten. Ich bin gerade dabei, eine Reha zu beantragen, die würde dir sicher auch gut tun.
Alles Gute!

----------


## e.ka

hallo elisabeth
danke für deine nachricht.kannst du mir sagen was es da gibt an biologika und muß man das selbst bezahlen
oder gibt,s das auch auf rezept?
liebe grüße
ERWIN

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Erwin,
Biologika sind sehr teuer, aber sie werden schon von den Krankenkassen bezahlt. Sie kommen nicht aus der Naturheilkunde, bloß weil das Wort "biologisch" drin ist, sondern sind hochwirksame Präparate, die auch bei der Krebsbehandlung und vielen anderen Krankheiten verwendet werden. Ich stell dir mal einen Link rein, dann kannst du nachlesen: MedizInfo®: Biologika: Biologische Basistherapie

----------


## Myriam

hallo e.k.,
ich lese und staune. Warum bekommst Du eigentlich so viele Medikamente? Ich habe seit Jahrzehnten Polyarthritis, vorwiegend an den Händen. Eine sehr lädierte (und auch schon operierte) Wirbelsäule, Kopfschmerzen im Abonnement, Arthrose an beiden Daumenwurzeln und beginnend an den Handgelenken. 
Ich nehme deswegen gar nichts ein. Wenn ich ein bißchen weniger Schmerzen haben möchte, schlucke ich zwei Dorlormin. Aber nicht mehr als zwei am Tag.
Schlafstörungen können durchaus von den Medikamenten herrühren. Natürlich bin ich in keiner Weise ein Mediziner, und kann Dir deshalb auch nicht raten.
Für mich bin ich halt der Meinung, daß ich - was nun mal so ist, wie es ist - annehme und in mein Leben integriere. So schlecht fährt man gar nicht dabei. 
Versuche es doch mal mit Entspannungsübungen. Nicht, daß die jetzt Wunder wirken, aber sie lassen Dich - zumindest mit der Zeit - etwas ruhiger werden. Damit meine ich nicht schläfrig. Schläfrig würde ich in die Medikamentierung deuten. Natürlich kann man auch bei einer Nierenerkrankung unter so großem Schlafbedürfnis leiden. Sind diese bei Dir geprüft?
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall guten Mut!
Herzlilchst Myriam

----------


## lucy230279

> Hallo Erwin,
> Biologika sind sehr teuer, aber sie werden schon von den Krankenkassen bezahlt

 Mein Biological Roactemra kostet pro Infusion um die 1500 EUR, zuzahlen tu ich 30 EUR. 
@Myriam 
da kannst dich aber glücklich schätzen, so ohne Medis. 
Ich würde nach 8 Wochen ohne Roactemra und MTX wieder unerträgliche Schmerzen haben nach weiteren 8 Wochen wahrscheinlich wieder auf dem Boden kriechen. Alles schon durch..

----------


## Myriam

@ Lucy,
so etwa seit meinem 18. Lebensjahr war ich noch nie ohne Schmerzen. Kein Fest, kein gar nichts, an dem ich nicht Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen hatte.
Aber: Ich bin auch der Meinung, daß dies alles sich in verschiedener Weise zeigen kann. Ich bin außerdem der Meinung, daß es verschiedene Verarbeitungsmöglichkeiten gibt.
Ich habe ganz sicher ein glückliches Naturell. Wenn man mich aber fragt, was ich mir ganz stark wünsche, kommt auf jeden Fall die Antwort "mal nur einen einzigen Tag ohne Schmerzen".
Aber Schmerzen lassen sich eben nicht vergleichen, weil man nur seine eigenen kennt.
Und drum wünsche ich Dir und allen einen frohen und möglichst schmerzfreien Sonntag! 
Myriam

----------


## lucy230279

Ich wünsche es dir auch, Myriam.

----------

